# Video from just now! <3



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Check this out!! Haha, I love how they all say she is vicious and dangerous. LOL!!!

However, she doesn't take any **** from my pup!! He is SO GENTLE with her!! Very careful not to hurt her!! <3


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!! That made me so happy.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha little maniac. You are sooo in love with this puppy...I can't blame ya!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying not to fall in LOVE, but I know I'm gonna cry when I give her up.....

I keep telling myself, I'm setting her up for success. I'm training her so her family is going to have an easier time with her and fall in love with her just that much faster!!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

That is so cute!:wub:


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Aaah that's so awesome! 
Also had to laugh at the black lab coming in to check out the situation for one second and left right after he (she?) saw the GSD getting molested by a puppy


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She comes in and makes sure Killian isn't being rough with the baby, other wise she will put him in his place. She is the dominate female in the house. So they don't play without momma keeping an eye on them!! ;-)


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute! Isn't it nice when things just "work out"  

Just an FYI: You may want to leave collars off during play time. Very easy for a jaw to slip under a collar and get stuck, especially since the pup's is so tiny.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

valreegrl said:


> Very cute! Isn't it nice when things just "work out"
> 
> Just an FYI: You may want to leave collars off during play time. Very easy for a jaw to slip under a collar and get stuck, especially since the pup's is so tiny.


I've never heard of that, but I will for sure do that!! Thank you!!!!!


----------

